# Auf welches Rollenspiel warten Sie sehnsüchtig?



## Administrator (8. April 2005)

*Auf welches Rollenspiel warten Sie sehnsüchtig?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (8. April 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Rollenspiel warten Sie sehnsüchtig?*

Wäre schön, wenn man bei sowas auch mal mehrere Antworten anklicken könnte


----------



## Py3o (8. April 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Rollenspiel warten Sie sehnsüchtig?*

ja is halt klar: Gothic 3
Aber Oblivion ist wohl auch nicht wirklich schlecht....


----------



## Dimebag (8. April 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Rollenspiel warten Sie sehnsüchtig?*

Ich warte mal wieder auf ein gutes Rollenspiel ohne meterlange Bärte, Orcs und Elfen mit Pfeil und Bogen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. April 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Rollenspiel warten Sie sehnsüchtig?*

Kleine Anmerkung: Da fehlt *Arx Fatalis 2*!


----------



## TeppsnRappsn (9. April 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Rollenspiel warten Sie sehnsüchtig?*

Da fehlt auch wieder nen Punkt vonwegen "Überhaupt keins von denen" oder  "Interessiert mich nich"


----------



## Solon25 (9. April 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Rollenspiel warten Sie sehnsüchtig?*



			
				Wetterfrosch87 am 08.04.2005 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre schön, wenn man bei sowas auch mal mehrere Antworten anklicken könnte



Tjo, schwere Wahl. Würde spontan ohne zögern auf 6 davon klicken  Der Rest unter vorbehalt (Test abwarten).

@Dimebag
Sowas spiel ich grade auf der PS-2 -> Star Ocean 3 - Till the end of time   Kampfsystem und Spielprinzip kann man mit Grandia vergleichen.


----------



## haggybear (11. April 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Rollenspiel warten Sie sehnsüchtig?*

also ich freu mich momentan auf guild wars

das is mal was anderes!


----------



## Vollmi (11. April 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Rollenspiel warten Sie sehnsüchtig?*



			
				haggybear am 11.04.2005 16:42 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich freu mich momentan auf guild wars
> 
> das is mal was anderes!


----------



## Bonez (11. April 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Rollenspiel warten Sie sehnsüchtig?*

Baldur's Gate 3


----------



## Hyperhorn (11. April 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Rollenspiel warten Sie sehnsüchtig?*

Knightshift 2 bei 0,4% und ein längerer Balken als Gothic 3   (Das nenn ich mal anständige Statisitkfälschung  )
Da kommen tatsächlich einige Toptitel raus, aber mein persönliches Must-Have ist ganz klar: Elder Scrolls 4blivion


----------



## Stiller_Meister (11. April 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Rollenspiel warten Sie sehnsüchtig?*



			
				Bonez am 11.04.2005 17:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Baldur's Gate 3


dito, erwarte nichts sehnlicher, obwohl man da ales Entwickler eigentlich nix richtig machen kann. Die Saga ist (leider) vorbei.
Nie was geileres als BG2 gespielt!!!


----------



## LowriderRoxx (11. April 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Rollenspiel warten Sie sehnsüchtig?*

Fallout 3

Die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntermaßen zuletzt


----------



## pro-tester (15. April 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Rollenspiel warten Sie sehnsüchtig?*



			
				SYSTEM am 08.04.2005 19:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Gothic steht an erster stelle!! Aber Dungeon Lords wird bestimmt auch super da man im Mp auch mit mehreren spielern die Kampange spielen kann.

gruß Pro- tester


----------



## Rosini (15. April 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Rollenspiel warten Sie sehnsüchtig?*

Ich warte sehnsüchtig auf Gothic 3. Aber Oblivion und Guild Wars werden sicherlich auch nicht schlecht werden. Aber es erscheinen in nächster Zeit auch weitere Rollenspiele. Die Liste ist vielleicht ein wenig unvollständig..


----------



## HardlineAMD (17. April 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Rollenspiel warten Sie sehnsüchtig?*

Typisch. Von fast allen hier hat noch nie einer was vom genialen The Bard’s Tale gehört.
kein Wunder, wenn 90% hier unter 20 Jahre alt sind.


----------



## garris (17. April 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Rollenspiel warten Sie sehnsüchtig?*



			
				HardlineAMD am 17.04.2005 20:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Typisch. Von fast allen hier hat noch nie einer was vom genialen The Bard’s Tale gehört.
> kein Wunder, wenn 90% hier unter 20 Jahre alt sind.



Wo ist er, der Zusammenhang?


----------



## Dumbi (17. April 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Rollenspiel warten Sie sehnsüchtig?*



			
				garris am 17.04.2005 22:03 schrieb:
			
		

> HardlineAMD am 17.04.2005 20:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tja, gute Frage! Dass nur 2% auf The Bard´s Tale warten, bedeutet nicht, dass niemand die Urversion kennt.


----------



## Bonkic (17. April 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Rollenspiel warten Sie sehnsüchtig?*



			
				garris am 17.04.2005 22:03 schrieb:
			
		

> HardlineAMD am 17.04.2005 20:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




der erschliesst sich mir auch nicht wirklich. 

abgesehen davon hat der neue teil von bards tale nichts aber auch gar nichts mit den klassikern von einst gemein. eigentlich ist es noch nicht mal ein rollenspiel.


----------



## Goldjaeger (18. April 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Rollenspiel warten Sie sehnsüchtig?*

Hmm, Freue mich sowohl auf Dungeon Siege 2 und Gothic 3


----------



## Volcom (29. April 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Rollenspiel warten Sie sehnsüchtig?*



			
				Goldjaeger am 18.04.2005 21:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, Freue mich sowohl auf Dungeon Siege 2 und Gothic 3



ich mich auf ds 2


----------



## Killtech (29. April 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Rollenspiel warten Sie sehnsüchtig?*

[X]Gothic 3

Wobei "The Elder Scrolls 4: Oblivion" ebenfalls hervorragend aussieht und Lust auf mehr macht. 

MfG, Killtech


----------



## R0nin (29. April 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Rollenspiel warten Sie sehnsüchtig?*

Oh man, wie lange mus sich noch auf Gothic 3 warten   

Liegt zu Recht in Führung


----------



## Matze04 (30. April 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Rollenspiel warten Sie sehnsüchtig?*

Primär warte ich auf KotOR 2 (heute bestellt). Aber Gothic 3 ist natürlich schon seit 2 Jahren auf meiner Wunschliste ganz oben. Hoffe das wird nicht so nen Grafikblender, weil ich immer ne gute Story und Bedienbarkeit einer  opulenten Grafik vorziehen würde. Aber: Die Piranhas machen das schon


----------



## Zeitkind (30. April 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Rollenspiel warten Sie sehnsüchtig?*

Hm, ich warte im Moment auf Grotesque   

Aber ich bin auch gespannt wie NWN2 und Oblivion werden. Gothic 3 interessiert mich seit neuestem auch, obwohl ich die Vorgänger (noch) net gespielt hab ..


----------



## ich98 (30. April 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Rollenspiel warten Sie sehnsüchtig?*



			
				Zeitkind am 30.04.2005 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, ich warte im Moment auf Grotesque
> 
> Aber ich bin auch gespannt wie NWN2 und Oblivion werden. Gothic 3 interessiert mich seit neuestem auch, obwohl ich die Vorgänger (noch) net gespielt hab ..



ich warte auf kein Rollenspiel, habe deshalb auch nichts angeklickt und wie kann ich jetzt die Ergebnisse ansehen?


----------



## verfickt (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Rollenspiel warten Sie sehnsüchtig?*



			
				Shadow_Man am 08.04.2005 19:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Kleine Anmerkung: Da fehlt *Arx Fatalis 2*!


da ist Arx fatalis nicht dabei, weil es scheiße ist
der erste teil war umsonst bei gothic 2 dabei, zurecht denn es ist nichts wert, hatte nach 10 minuten keine lust mehr


----------



## AnotherDarkLord (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Rollenspiel warten Sie sehnsüchtig?*



			
				verfickt am 02.05.2005 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 08.04.2005 19:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du scheinst ja ein wahrer Spielekenner zu sein, wenn du nach 10 Minuten schon beurteilen kannst ob ein Spiel gut ist oder nicht...  
Und umsonst bei Gothic 2 dabei? Na eigenlich nicht.

Warte auf KotOR 3 und derzeit vor allem auf GOTHIC 3!


----------



## LordMephisto (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Rollenspiel warten Sie sehnsüchtig?*



			
				AnotherDarkLord am 05.05.2005 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Und umsonst bei Gothic 2 dabei? Na eigenlich nicht.


Er meint wohl die Demo


----------



## KONNAITN (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Rollenspiel warten Sie sehnsüchtig?*



			
				verfickt am 02.05.2005 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 08.04.2005 19:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*lol* Ein echter Experte. Rollenspiele sind ja auch bekannt dafür dass sich die Qualität bereits in den ersten 10 Minuten offenbart. 

Arx Fatalis war durchaus ein gutes Spiel auch wenn der Funke bei mir zugegebenermassen auch nicht sofort übersprang. Insgesamt aber eine gute Geschichte und eine tolle Atmosphäre, weshalb ich auch schon sehr auf den Nachfolger gespannt bin. 
Schade nur, dass die Entwickler mit Infos über Teil 2 nicht gerade um sich werfen.


----------



## Bonkic (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Rollenspiel warten Sie sehnsüchtig?*



			
				LordMephisto am 05.05.2005 19:38 schrieb:
			
		

> AnotherDarkLord am 05.05.2005 19:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich denke eher, dass er die sammlung " heldenzeit " meint; mit gothic 2, arx fatalis, etherlords 2 und noch irgendwas.


----------



## LordMephisto (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Rollenspiel warten Sie sehnsüchtig?*



			
				Bonkic am 05.05.2005 20:01 schrieb:
			
		

> LordMephisto am 05.05.2005 19:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nö ich denke er meint die Demo auf der Gothic 2 GameCD


----------



## pirx (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Rollenspiel warten Sie sehnsüchtig?*



			
				Dumbi am 17.04.2005 22:09 schrieb:
			
		

> garris am 17.04.2005 22:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bard's Tale auf der XBox hat mich bis jetzt noch nicht so richtig überzeugen können. Die Geschichte wir zwar erfrischend witzig erzählt, aber dieses Hau-Drauf-Geklicke aus der Iso-Perspektive ist nicht so mein Ding.


----------



## Bonkic (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Rollenspiel warten Sie sehnsüchtig?*



			
				LordMephisto am 05.05.2005 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 05.05.2005 20:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dann denke ich, dass er nicht zwischen demo und vollversion unterscheiden kann.


----------



## LordMephisto (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Rollenspiel warten Sie sehnsüchtig?*



			
				Bonkic am 05.05.2005 20:07 schrieb:
			
		

> dann denke ich, dass er nicht zwischen demo und vollversion unterscheiden kann.


Darauf wollte ich hinaus


----------

